# graver un ipod mini après achat



## moz angeles (10 Mars 2004)

Je pense que le problème est le même pour un ipod. La gravure de l'ipod est proposée à l'achat mais est-ce que quelqu'un sait si on peut le faire graver après coup? Si oui : qui, où, comment?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Marcant (10 Mars 2004)

Le seul moyen de le savoir s'est de te rendre chez un revendeur apple ou de téléphoner directement à Apple !


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2004)

Après coup tu peux aussi aller dans un atelier de gravure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 A moins que tu veuilles passer par Apple, mais ça risque d'être compliqué vu que les iPods sont gravés à l'usine et que les usines se trouvent en Asie.


----------

